# Cotyledons curled under



## MacroMicro (Mar 8, 2015)

Blue mystic,  Day 7 from seed in 50/50 Ffof/light warrior.  Under 2xT12 at 2-3 inches.  Soil moist, watered day of transplant of sprout from paper towel and the following day .  Trying to back off watering but soil has yet to dry (been 2 days since last water ). Doesn't seem to be improving,  first true leaves slow to develop.  Do these loom normal? 

View attachment 20150308_120923.jpg


View attachment 20150308_120849.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2015)

I guess i lost the post I just made, will try again.

Your baby is in too big of a pot that doesn't breathe. In a too big plastic pot it is hard to observe the wet/dry cycle. If you are good at transplanting I would put it in a breathable container, small smart pot, a keg cup with holes cut all over it... It is very delicate to move now, but i don't see it living in the pot it is in.   Good luck..  Green mojo and let us know how it is going.


----------



## MacroMicro (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi,  thanks.  I know the pic is kind of close up but it already is in a keg cup with 7-10 holes in the bottom.  Soil was packed loose.


----------



## MacroMicro (Mar 8, 2015)

Do you let the soil dry out between waterings at this stage?  Here's more  pics, the first two are the feminized  BMs and the second are Nirvana freebies that seem much happier. Am i just over-analyzing?


----------



## MacroMicro (Mar 8, 2015)

Oops forgot to hit attach.Am i over-analyzing? 

View attachment 20150308_141354.jpg


View attachment 20150308_141407.jpg


View attachment 20150308_141450.jpg


View attachment 20150308_141433.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes let it dry between waterings. They have to have a wet/dry cycle. not to the point of wilting, but almost.


----------

